# Spam von der Gabi



## Heiko (29 August 2006)

Auch mal nett:


> Du kannst eine SMS senden.
> 
> Sende Gaby an die 11825
> 
> ...


Der Disclaimer hat was...


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2006)

*AW: Spam von der Gabi*



> Du kannst eine SMS senden.
> Sende Gaby an die 11825


scheint eine "beliebte"  SMS Nummer per Spam zu sein
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sms+11825&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


> 56.700 für sms 11825


----------

